# b24vsb29



## brad (Jun 3, 2004)

which one


----------



## brad (Jun 3, 2004)

b29


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

B-29 8)

Wow brad, you certainly like putting the B-24 through its paces


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 3, 2004)

Is this a real poll or a mockery? As good as the B-24 was, it can just not be compared to the Superfortress. Perhaps in personal preference for its looks or something of the sort, but not actual performance or figures.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 4, 2004)

brad made it, that changes everything 8)


----------



## brad (Jun 7, 2004)

> Is this a real poll or a mockery?


?what do you mean


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2004)

he wants to know if youre just taking the piss or you really are interested in the results


----------



## brad (Jun 8, 2004)

im intrested in the results and if it goes the way of the b29 ill mock the b24 some more


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

good good


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2004)

what's this, a mod incoraging people to mock planes, tut tut...............

and i'd say the B-24.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2004)

why?????? the b-29 was THE BEST bomber! and if you say the b-24 is better than the b-29 then that makes the lanc worse than both.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2004)

> why?????? the b-29 was THE BEST bomber



he asked which one, not which one was best, my personal preferance is the B-24................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2004)

thats my point...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 20, 2004)

you didn't make a point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 23, 2004)

Point:.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 24, 2004)

glad you're here to tell us these things.....................


----------



## Clave (Apr 18, 2006)

I love polls like this, it restores my faith in human nature


----------



## Twitch (Apr 21, 2006)

2 completely separate classes of planes...........?


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2006)

The B29 was a generational change in heavy bomber technology.

There were only two things the B24 had over the B29.
1) It was cheaper to build (well, duhhhhhhhhh)
2) It was easier to build (and another well, duhhhhhhh)


----------

